
Ask HN: Do you experience much “flow” running a startup? - pw
For those of you doing startups, do you experience much of a sense of flow in your day to day work or is it more of just a grind? I’m referring to the mental state called flow (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.m.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Flow_(psychology)), of which I’m sure many of you are familiar. For those who aren’t, you might refer to it as being “in the zone”. It’s basically that state when you’re working at your peak ability and are totally absorbed in the task you’re doing.
======
ClassyJacket
Yes, artificially, by using Dexedrine (basically the same as Adderall).

